# Some advice needed on a python for my boys



## GilesColey (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi all

I am finally going to buy my boys the python they have been asking for. I have applied for a Cat 3 license. How long does this usually take to arrive?

I understand the Stimson or SW Carpet are the best bet for a first snake

I understand the SWCP grows a little bigger than the Stimson and is a bit more expensive?

I cant really decide between these 2, are there any other pros and cons that might make my decision easier.

I like the idea of the snake getting quite big, but cost is obviously also a factor

As you can see from my thread last year, I will eventually have quite a nice size enclosure (not finished) for the snake if that will influence your comments

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/93645-Hi-everyone

Any advice is appreciated, thanks a lot everyone


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2014)

The stimsons python is an ideal beginners snake, as is any of the other Anteresia species. depending on the age of your children, a carpet python may be to much to handle. Some carpet pythons can be quite snappy as youngsters wich may turn them off handling. Carpets can also grip quite firmly wich also may turn them off handling.

in saying that I'd buy the swcp


----------



## bdav70 (Nov 6, 2014)

Go for the stimmie, small and easy to handle, renowned for their easy going temperament, and you may even save some money with feed items as most people only need to feed with mice


----------



## GilesColey (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info

I was swinging towards the SWCP as well, even though the Stimmie is smaller and probably easier to handle

My boys are 8 and 13 and love reptiles and I don't think getting nipped on occasion will turn them off at all, especially as I will get a hatchie so they will be used to it by the time it gets old enough to really grip firmly, the boys will also be older by then

I guess it comes down to price as well, can anyone recommend a good place to start when buying a SWCP hatchling? I am in the Yanchep/Two Rocks area of Perth.

Any recommendations on sex? Male..Female?

Is it fine to start off in a little plastic storage container, any suggestions on size and what I'll need in there to start? I just want to make sure everything is bought before getting the python

What ages do the Stimson and SWCP get to in general? IS it about the same for both snakes?

Thanks again


----------



## Alexbee (Nov 6, 2014)

Yep, click clack with a heat cord covering 1/3 of the bottom.. i used a egg 6pack as the hide and had a few sicks from corner to corner.. never had a thermostat on the tub


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2014)

GilesColey said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> I was swinging towards the SWCP as well, even though the Stimmie is smaller and probably easier to handle
> 
> ...


 a thermostat is a good idea if your starting out, a python overheated in an escape proof enclosure never ends well.


----------



## GilesColey (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks Alexbee, appreciate the advice

Thanks Dr-Zoidberg, any advice on the best thermostat to get and what size click clack as well if I got a SWCP

Any recommended reptile stores in Perth to get what I need?

If you can post links on here, my email is [email protected]

Thanks again


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2014)

Eco-tech and habistat are the better choice in my opinion, I have used cheap ones off ebay with success but a better quality appliance is a safer option.

a tub about 40cm long, 20cm wide and 20-40cm in height would be ok to start off with, it will grow out of it in a year or less. I prefer the tub to be at least 2/3 of the hatchies length, in length width and height.


----------



## GilesColey (Nov 6, 2014)

Fantastic thanks for that

So its not good to get a tub that is too big? They like feeling snug and secure when babies. Is that right?

I will stick to something around 40cm like you said

Where is the best place to buy a thermostat online? Is there a particular model I will need?


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2014)

GilesColey said:


> Fantastic thanks for that
> 
> So its not good to get a tub that is too big? They like feeling snug and secure when babies. Is that right?
> 
> ...


 
check out ebay or google the brand and a few suppliers will come up to compare prices. A basic model will do.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 6, 2014)

I recently purchased an 8 month old dajarra/mt isa carpet from Kel Worley a seller on here Kel told me they have a good temper And I can't complain she is already settled and smashing pinky rats is still cage defensive but a puppy when outside her enclosure not only that they are a small growing form up to 1.3m only. Kel was easy to deal with and would offer any help/advice you needed


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Nov 6, 2014)

I think you will find the op is in WA and therefore can only get natives to her state. It also means she cannot import any pythons to her state either.


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 6, 2014)

The manner in which you post info and comments Dr Zoidberg is strongly reminiscent of Bluetongue1.


----------



## GilesColey (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, Im based in Perth so will need find someone here, thanks for the advice


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2014)

GBWhite said:


> The manner in which you post info and comments Dr Zoidberg is strongly reminiscent of Bluetongue1.



Is that a good thing, or a bad?


----------



## GilesColey (Nov 10, 2014)

Couple more things from the pros please

Is a hatchling called that up to a certain age, I am just looking around and I see some are 3 months, 6 months, 9 months old etc...when does a hatchling stop becoming a hatchling? What the age limit when hatchlings can be sold? Just want to make sure Im doing the right thing.

What is the difference between a SW carpet and a coastal carpet python? Just in regards to size, handling, license etc


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Giles.

They are referred to as hatchlings until they are about 12 months old then they are referred to as a yearling, then sub adult and then adult at around 3 years.

The best time to purchase one is after it has commenced feeding regularly. This can be at 3 months, 6 months or whatever depending on the snake. Just make sure that you purchase it from a reputable person with good husbandry traits. 

SW carpets grow to a similar size to Coastals and are a good beginner's snake. I'm not sure about the laws in WA but it's my understanding that you can't import Coastals. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. (Except for a slight difference in the DNA they are both the same snake and just come from a different parts of the continent).

Dr Zoidberg,



Dr-Zoidberg said:


> Is that a good thing, or a bad?



Nothing really meant by it. I thought you may have been familiar with his posts and would have got a laugh out of it. Obviously from observing your joining date you mightn't be familiar with his mannerism of posting. 

It's just that a few of my associates and myself often refer to Bluetongue1 as Dr Zoidberg because like the character, he appears desperate to be accepted and is of the misguided delusion that he is well regarded by all as a bit of an expert in all fields. He has a habit of answering questions in a diatribe of excess but unfortunately for him it's obvious to anyone that has been in the game for a while, knows how to access info on the net and has half a brain that he appears to have very little practical, hands on experience with keeping herps or field work and the information he posts (and not just herp related) is information obtained from web searches and he posts as if he's the all knowing, educated intellect without reference to where he has obtained the info.

He has been challenged on his practical experience on several occasions but never gives a direct answer, choosing to throw the ball back into the oppositions court.

Cheers to both of you,

George.


----------



## GilesColey (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks GBWhite, appreciate that info


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2014)

GilesColey said:


> Couple more things from the pros please
> 
> Is a hatchling called that up to a certain age, I am just looking around and I see some are 3 months, 6 months, 9 months old etc...when does a hatchling stop becoming a hatchling? What the age limit when hatchlings can be sold? Just want to make sure Im doing the right thing.
> *
> ...



The coastal carpets attain a bigger size. There is no difference in handling as it comes down to whether or not the snake will adapt to being handled or chooses to bite you at every opportunity. There is no difference in licensing here in QLD, as for the other states I couldn't tell you, your best off contacting the wildlife authority in your state.


----------



## GilesColey (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks Dr-Zoidberg, I will make a call and find out


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2014)

GBWhite said:


> Dr Zoidberg,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't say that I've seen many posts from bluetongue1. I chose the name dr Zoidberg for the exact reason of him being a self proclaimed expert in his field, I'm happy to admit I'm far from being an expert at anything. It's good to know my posts remind you of someone you describe as being a knob...or is it?...Hahaha Cheers.


----------



## GilesColey (Nov 14, 2014)

Is there any preference with make/model for a heat mat for the click clack

Do you recommend placing it between 2 ceramic tiles like some people do

Can it go under the click clack or does it have to be inside?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 14, 2014)

5w heat mat underneath/attached to bottom should be fine. Dunno how hot it gets where you are but a thermostat is advised in most cases.


----------



## GilesColey (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks mate

Any particular make/model? Any website you can suggest to order one online?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 14, 2014)

I've used reptile one with no real issues , a lot of people recommend heat cords but shouldn't matter as long as you have some regulation ( I've been using timers but have now ordered a thermostat to take out the guess work and constant monitoring of weather) 

should be be able to find reptile one gear in most pet stores.


----------



## GilesColey (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks Prof_Moreliarty, appreciate your help


----------



## GilesColey (Dec 12, 2014)

Any suggestion on where I can get some frozen hopper mice, I am based in the Perth northern suburbs (Yanchep)

Thanks


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 12, 2014)

GBWhite said:


> The manner in which you post info and comments Dr Zoidberg is strongly reminiscent of Bluetongue1.



After viewing a few older threads I now see what you mean, I can see how I can come across as a know it all, but unlike bluetongue1 I will readily admit to being wrong, I also won't post on a thread I know nothing about for example, breeding (have never bred reptiles before even though I own a few m/f pairs). I have learnt a lot in the time I've kept and been studying reptiles but still have a lot more to learn.

cheers.


----------



## GilesColey (Feb 20, 2015)

Just an update on our new carpet Pebbles, shes doing really well and grown quite a bit already

Some pics of her and the new enclosure I'm getting ready for her

I am planning on building a fake rock wall with ledges and a couple of hides for the back of the enclosure. I was going to use high-density polystyrene then coat it with grout, then non-toxic paint and pond-sealer to finish it off. Is there any particular brand/type of paint, grout and sealer to use that is better than the others. I was going to have a look at Bunnings

I obviously want to ensure her safety first and foremost, but at the same make it look at realistic as possible.

Any suggestions on where to buy some sheets of polystyrene and what adhesive to use to glue the bits of polystyrene together with?

Thanks all, sorry about all the questions again, appreciate the help


----------



## GilesColey (Feb 28, 2015)

My fake rock wall is almost done


----------



## adderboy (Feb 28, 2015)

Good to see how it's going, mate! Looks like it is thriving.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## GilesColey (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks Simon

Shes doing really well and the boys love her. Just getting a bigger enclosure ready for when its time


----------



## GilesColey (Mar 13, 2015)

Any suggestions for the best substrate for a SWCP when she moves into a larger enclosure? I was thinking Kritter crumble?


----------



## GilesColey (Jun 30, 2015)

Just tinkering with the heating and thermostat but she seems to love it


----------



## Spikeee (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice


----------

